# 305 gets really hot!



## bgizzle1 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a 305 in my Chevy, it gets hot after while up 2 190-200 after 20 minutes of driving.think I need a new radiator or thermostat?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds like normal operating temperature to me. If it gets over 240 you may have a problem


----------



## bgizzle1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, but should the engine and hoses be that hot!! After 20 minutes of driving?


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

you can ask about a temp stat that opens cooler and faster. autozone have them. i hear what your saying you feel a lot of heat coming from your block. unplug the top and bottom hose and run a garden hose to flush out your raditor. unplug your heater core and flush with the garden hose in both directions. theres a liqiud that drops it 10 degrees it for racing motors autozone has it as well.


----------



## bgizzle1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Dameon...i did get my radiator flushed 2 weeks ago


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Motors are designed to run at operating temperature. Which is around 180-220. Anything colder or hotter it doesn't have the best performance. If you mess with the temperature your messing with its performance. Yes they do sell 160 degree thermostats so it will start cooling at 160 but that can cause other problems especially in computer controlled cars. 

Stock thermostats are around 180-195 degrees. When the motor gets that hot the thermostat opens and allows coolant to run through the radiator to cool down. It can't cool it down a lot it basically keeps it from getting any hotter. Same with the fans, they keep the temp in the operating range.

Is it supposed to do that in 20 minutes? Let your car idle and it should reach operating temp in about 5 minutes, being the thermostat opens and the top hose starts to get hot.

This is all normal. If you can find an engine that runs cool enough to touch after 5 minutes let me know.


----------



## bgizzle1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Coupes!!! I have a caprice and when I bought it it had a lot of Nast looking brown looking crap in the radiator, I had it flushed, so I was just wondering if it needed to be replaced or not. My thermostat never got over 220


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

bgizzle1 said:


> I have a 305 in my Chevy, it gets hot after while up 2 190-200 after 20 minutes of driving.think I need a new radiator or thermostat?


My 305 runs at those temps with a new radiator, thermostat, coolant, and fresh trans fluid. Engine is painted and I've got a single 16" electric fan and chrome oil pan/valve covers. I only mention that because the more chrome and paint, the less heat transfer and the hotter it will be.


----------

